# densisissimum ?



## Herbert (Apr 4, 2022)

Could this be what Chen and Liu described as densissimum? Imported from Vietnam.


----------



## Lucienne (Apr 11, 2022)

Yes. Paphiopedilum villosum (Lindl.)


----------



## NYEric (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## ORG (May 14, 2022)

Yes, Liu means this form of villosum.


----------



## UweM (May 14, 2022)

...P. villosum var. densissimum is also shown here...the flower stalk and the ovary are very hairy






Species - villosum


description pictures Paphiopedilum villosum




paphs.de


----------

